# Honda HS55 Problem



## Cakes (Nov 21, 2010)

My father has a late 80's Honda HS55 snowblower with GX140 engine. I typically make sure all is well with it before the winter season. This year I noticed if I left the fuel shut-off in the ON position and left it overnight, the next time I tried starting there was a large amount of fuel coming out of the exhaust. Once it gets started it runs beautifully without any issues. Before doing any of the work, I removed the carb and completely disassembled and made sure everything was clean. I am stumped. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Needs a new needle & seat. Needle is not shutting off the gas the way it is supposed to.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

When you leave the fuel on, gas can push it's way into the crankcase. Nothing is wrong with your snow blower. You do need to change the oil twice when this happens as there is gas in the oil... Can ruin the engine if you run it with gas in the oil.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

FLSTN said:


> When you leave the fuel on, gas can push it's way into the crankcase. Nothing is wrong with your snow blower. You do need to change the oil twice when this happens as there is gas in the oil... Can ruin the engine if you run it with gas in the oil.


What he said *^^^* Make sure there's no gasoline in the crankcase.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and best of luck.


----------

